# Wireless plow controller



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Why has no plow manufacture come out with a wireless plow controller?? I am sick of wiring the controller into the cabs of the truck.:realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnoWay has them.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Just one more thing not to work when it is snowing out


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

lazyike;1598152 said:


> Why has no plow manufacture come out with a wireless plow controller?? I am sick of wiring the controller into the cabs of the truck.:realmad:


just something else to lose


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

lazyike;1598152 said:


> Why has no plow manufacture come out with a wireless plow controller?? I am sick of wiring the controller into the cabs of the truck.:realmad:






1olddogtwo;1598479 said:


> just something else to lose


I would loose one so fast.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wireless remotes are like tv remotes and screwdrivers,always disappearing.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

grandview;1598164 said:


> SnoWay has them.


Like grandview says... They are also 600.00 to replace!!!!!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Just upgraded my Snoway Vee a couple weeks ago to a wireless. Makes it easier to hook and unhook the plow, but not much different in the cab.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pabaker66;1598540 said:


> Like grandview says... They are also 600.00 to replace!!!!!


I sell the complete kit including pump harness, charger, etc for $569.00 plus $10 shipping. Replacement controllers are mulch less.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I have never had a wireless fail on me in 10 years! I did lose one, but that will not happen again, as they run about $300.00


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

How in the hell could you guys loose one????? Are your trucks that messy?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I removed my plow from my truck, and drove off with the remote on the front bumper of my cabover. Believe me its not hard to do when you are overtired! The remotes now sit in velcro cradles in the trucks!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

lazyike;1601905 said:


> How in the hell could you guys loose one????? Are your trucks that messy?


Generally no, but when the truck is my daily driver, plow/salt truck, tow vehicle for my trailer, mobile office, my second home, and taxi for friends, etc stuff gets moved around a lot and it's easy to loose things between the seats, accidentally get knocked out of the truck, someone grabs a coat or something and doesn't realize the plow controller is mixed in and walks off, etc. If it was a dedicated plow/salt truck I would have a tough time understanding how the wireless controller gets lost but when the same truck does many different things I think it would be pretty easy to loose.


----------



## Sidneyplow (Feb 20, 2013)

Can you make a wireless unit wired? Will you still need the black box ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sidneyplow;1603016 said:


> Can you make a wireless unit wired? Will you still need the black box ?


You need to change both control and receiver to go to wired. There is a aftermarket wired control that does not use a "black box" shoot me an email If you want more info


----------



## Sidneyplow (Feb 20, 2013)

im replacing a 96107734 controller/black box..


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

I've got one. Bought the kit from Basher. Hooked up and works flawlessly so far. Love it. Whenever I get out of the truck I just put it in my inner coat pocket. For me it beats cutting a hole in the firewall.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

ponyboy;1598475 said:


> Just one more thing not to work when it is snowing out


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ponyboy;1598475 said:


> Just one more thing not to work when it is snowing out


Yeah that radio wave might get pinched, that non-existent plug crushed, those pins that aren't there might corrode, maybe the none-existent harness could drag on the road or the grill plugs that aren't there could rot internally and cause intermittent contact.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

basher;1603465 said:


> Yeah that radio wave might get pinched, that non-existent plug crushed, those pins that aren't there might corrode, maybe the none-existent harness could drag on the road or the grill plugs that aren't there could rot internally and cause intermittent contact.


Or the wireless doesn't work and resets everytime the battery voltage gets too low. Or it needs to be paired to the ecu for some unknown reason middle of a storm. Or if left it the truck overnight it needs to be heated to work. Or the ecu goes bad (atleast 5 have gone bad at one dealer due to a bad run of ecu's) and you are completely stuck waiting on parts. Or interfence happens at one guys jobsite so another truck needs to go there.

Corroded wires can be tested, harnesses can be replaced with signs of age, plugs can be reconnected.

No need for special test boxes, boxes with smoke and mirrors, etc.

Would you rather be repairing something that can be seen or tested with normal tools? Or something you can't see and needs a special test box? Talking end user not dealer getting to make money off the work.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

The concept sounds good in theory but so far what I've experienced is not good.

And don't get me going on their headlights. On the second one, the bottom cracks and then breaks. They always bump out of adjustment. And yes I've seen the new version with larger base and 4 bolts holding the up and down adjustment. I think my headlight didn't go to market with real world testing. The mfg looks bad on that one.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

djagusch;1603507 said:


> Or the wireless doesn't work and resets everytime the battery voltage gets too low. Or it needs to be paired to the ecu for some unknown reason middle of a storm. Or if left it the truck overnight it needs to be heated to work. Or the ecu goes bad (atleast 5 have gone bad at one dealer due to a bad run of ecu's) and you are completely stuck waiting on parts. Or interfence happens at one guys jobsite so another truck needs to go there.
> 
> Corroded wires can be tested, harnesses can be replaced with signs of age, plugs can be reconnected.
> 
> ...


The new Pro control is light years ahead of the older gray unit.

Nothings perfect, Meyer had a bad run of Slic Sticks a couple seasons ago, Buyers saltdogg controllers, Snoway caught a bad batch of receivers. They resupplied good units quickly and lack of dealer inventory depth is not really under their control. They have produced this system for a number of years now and that is an isolated issue. Charging controllers and adequate power from the truck help with the "lost receiver" and pairing issues. Most of those problem were experienced by operators with receivers out of the inferior batch. Pairing the units takes mulch less time than replacing or repairing a plug or wire with no diagnostics time.

Diagnostics on wired multiplex units take more time than diagnostics on wireless. The issue you refer to are not (with the exception of interference, which is rare in my experience and I've sold A LOT of wireless.) a creature of the wireless but of the multiplex systems and they (plow manufacturers) are all headed that way. There is an analog control system available for the Snoway SMO-1 manifold, the wiring on the switchs is daunting, multiplex is mulch simpler.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

basher;1603933 said:


> The new Pro control is light years ahead of the older gray unit.
> 
> Nothings perfect, Meyer had a bad run of Slic Sticks a couple seasons ago, Buyers saltdogg controllers, Snoway caught a bad batch of receivers. They resupplied good units quickly and lack of dealer inventory depth is not really under their control. They have produced this system for a number of years now and that is an isolated issue. Charging controllers and adequate power from the truck help with the "lost receiver" and pairing issues. Most of those problem were experienced by operators with receivers out of the inferior batch. Pairing the units takes mulch less time than replacing or repairing a plug or wire with no diagnostics time.
> 
> Diagnostics on wired multiplex units take more time than diagnostics on wireless. The issue you refer to are not (with the exception of interference, which is rare in my experience and I've sold A LOT of wireless.) a creature of the wireless but of the multiplex systems and they (plow manufacturers) are all headed that way. There is an analog control system available for the Snoway SMO-1 manifold, the wiring on the switchs is daunting, multiplex is mulch simpler.


I'm talking the pro units. Yellow controller plows sold in the last 1.5yrs. 1 guy has switched to wiring. I have a loaner unit in my until a new one comes in (been 1.5 wks so far).


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

basher;1603465 said:


> Yeah that radio wave might get pinched, that non-existent plug crushed, those pins that aren't there might corrode, maybe the none-existent harness could drag on the road or the grill plugs that aren't there could rot internally and cause intermittent contact.


That stuff never happens in the real world


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

djagusch;1603953 said:


> I'm talking the pro units. Yellow controller plows sold in the last 1.5yrs. 1 guy has switched to wiring. I have a loaner unit in my until a new one comes in (been 1.5 wks so far).


Makes no sense to me. Sounds like a dealer issue. I have them on the shelf and they have been arriving promptly when ordered.


----------



## Sidneyplow (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks basher I'm iterested in the wired unit ,what is your email?


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*universal*

do these work on other plows , or just for sno way ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sidneyplow;1604243 said:


> Thanks basher I'm iterested in the wired unit ,what is your email?


snowtech @ basherandson.com



massbowtie;1604339 said:


> do these work on other plows , or just for sno way ?


They are only designed for snoway but you could make them work on about any plow if you wanted, you would need a good understanding of low side switched systems and reading electrical drawings so you could modify the plow side harness.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

A question for those that have used wireless can you confirm what i was told. Is there a small but noticeable delay when using a wireless controller?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

birddseedd;1604537 said:


> A question for those that have used wireless can you confirm what i was told. Is there a small but noticeable delay when using a wireless controller?


The old gray control yes. The Yellow Pro control, no, not that I've noticed anyway, with the "A" butoon set for a one touch lift it sure isn't noticeable.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

tyvm for the info. ill remember it. wires annoy me


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

basher;1604097 said:


> Makes no sense to me. Sounds like a dealer issue. I have them on the shelf and they have been arriving promptly when ordered.


Is Pace your distributor? The dealer normally has one on hand but with how many have failed it's hard to keep one on hand. I also don't think ordering 5 in case of warranty is smart on their part. They are a 2 yr old snoway dealer (but have/still sold other brands also) with about 60 units sold in that 2yr span.

How many do you need on the shelf? How often do you need one? Being such a important part of the plow I would say it should be robust with low failure rate.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

djagusch;1604710 said:


> Is Pace your distributor?
> 
> No everything east of Ohio goes though KPMepi
> 
> ...


Normally we stock a minimum of 2 for repairs but a lot of complete units we can rob if necessary. Except for a small run of bad units we rarely replace them. Of course you get the unusual case where the installer chose a bad grounding or power location an created their own issues.

I don't understand why your dealer would only stock one? Particularly since once the bad batch of receivers where discovered our distributor sent a tech bulletin concerning the problem and suggesting ALL dealers order 4/6 receivers for warranty use and that ANY UNUSED RECEIVERS COULD BE RETURNED FOR FULL CREDIT AT THE END OF SEASON. So Snoway (KPMepi) offers the ability for dealer to stock plenty of receivers so they can supply their warranty needs in a timely matter without concerns of ending the season with excess inventory. So again I think it is a dealer issue, if they are having issues getting one I have a few in stock.


----------

